# How is PCH from Temescal to Topanga -- ridable?



## Chris A (Mar 8, 2020)

(Does anyone post here? I don't see much recent activity. I'll ask and see what hapens)

I'm a long time So Cal resident. I've been riding since the 70s but just last year getting back into it seriously again. At age 60+ I'm looking to do a ride I used to be able to do at age 18. I want to ride up Topanga Bl. from Redondo Beach then back.. I've done Redondo to Temescal Cyn and now it is easy for me. Topanga should be my next goal.

Questions 
(1) Is PCH North between Temescal (Will Rodger State Beach) and Topanga safe to ride. Is there even a shoulder to ride on? What about the same section going South?
(2) Maybe there is a good bike route from Temescal ("Pali" High School) to Topanga that does not use PCH?


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

I used to commute in that area. PCH in that stretch is do-able but awful. Loads of traffic. Commuters going too fast. Sightseers going too slow. Cars parked on the shoulder. Ugh.

The rides out of Helen’s in Santa Monica used to go that way a lot. You might stop in there for a chat.

You could try the route through Hollywood and over Mulholland, as Jeremy Powers and Phil Gaimon did here.


----------

